# EGG IS SWELLING!!!



## krb1093 (Jul 26, 2012)

On day 53 for eastern boxies. I noticed that 1 egg is starting to swell and both are very dark inside meaning their full. Is there anything I should do? I've read a few posts where it says to spritz the egg, but read others that say DON'T spray eggs. Confused!!!!!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jul 26, 2012)

I wouldn't spritz box turtle eggs - they could split open at this point. Just keep the humidity up. Good luck!


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you very much!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 27, 2012)

You must be getting very excited!


----------



## kbaker (Jul 27, 2012)

Just wait!
Look for them to sweat and then look for them to hatch!!


----------



## TortieLuver (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes don't spray...it's so hard to wait huh?


----------

